# email notifications have stopped



## Frostflower

Hi. I am no longer getting notifications in my inbox when someone posts to a thread I am subscribed to., even though email is checked in the options area. Can you tell me how to remedy this?

Thanks.


----------



## sweetpea

Thanks. We will look into it!


----------



## sandc

Just checking in to say that email notifications stopped for me yesterday. Didn't think anything of it until this morning. Dang, why is my inbox so empty? Oh! Nothing from TAM!


----------



## Almostrecovered

help, I'm bored at work and no one is emailing me


----------



## sweetpea

Ok. I am trying to figure out if y'all are having a problem receiving emails from TAM, or y'all complaining about no one sending you emails.


----------



## sandc

I am not receiving thread update emails from TAM.


----------



## sweetpea

Thanks sandc. I will have Chris look into it. He won't be able to do it till Monday. Sorry!


----------



## LoriC

sandc said:


> I am not receiving thread update emails from TAM.


I actually stopped receiving my notification emails also.


----------



## sandc

Thank you SP!


----------



## Chris H.

Let me know if you still don't get any in the next 24 hours. I changed some settings.


----------



## sandc

Thank you Chris. I'll be watching for the emails.


----------



## LoriC

Getting my emails in full force now! Thanks


----------



## naga75

i still am not receiving notification emails.
my email alert on my phone is oddly silent...


----------



## Cosmos

I'm still not receiving any notifications, either.


----------



## naga75

mine are back up.
thanks


----------



## Chris H.

Still working on this issue...sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## sandc

Getting notifications again. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Notifications back here, too!


----------



## Almostrecovered

still no email from ChrisH asking me to be a mod


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> still no email from ChrisH asking me to be a mod


Check your spam filters.


----------



## sweetpea

:lol::lol::lol:


Chris H. said:


> Check your spam filters.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Lies!!!


----------



## sandc

Email notifications have stopped again.


----------



## Cosmos

Gone again here, too.


----------



## sweetpea

Ok. Will have Chis look into it. Thanks!


----------



## sandc

Thank you. I PM'd him too.

Whatever button Chris pressed, I guess you guys have to press that button every few days.


----------



## Chris H.

At the present time, Yahoo email addresses are not receiving email from TAM. I am working to resolve this issue, and hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Cosmos

Thanks for the update, Chris.


----------



## Chris H.

This appears to be resolved now. Yahoo email addresses should be getting email from the forums now.

Let me know if you are still having problems.


----------



## HeartWontHeal

My subscriptions have stopped coming since last week. I am still subscribed to several forums to receive emails daily.


----------



## candy12

I have not received email notifications since last week either.


----------



## anchorwatch

*Re: Re: email notifications have stopped*



candy12 said:


> I have not received email notifications since last week either.


Same here!


----------



## Hope1964

I subscribed to a couple of threads last week for the first time in a long time and have not gotten a single email. I'm supposed to get them daily.


----------



## Hope1964

Still nothing. Any word on this yet?


----------



## Hope1964

Hi, is anyone looking into this? I am still not getting notifications.


----------



## Frostflower

I’m only getting a few. Not even the ones for my own thread!


----------



## Hope1964

Hello????? Do we have anyone handling technical issues now??


----------



## sandc

I'm sorry, all our moderators are busy banning other customers. Your thread is important to us. Please stay on this thread and someone will assist you shortly.


----------



## Hope1964

Still not getting them.


----------



## sandc

sandc said:


> I'm sorry, all our moderators are busy banning other customers. Your thread is important to us. Please stay on this thread and someone will assist you shortly.


Click here for the full effect --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHt8gNeoS9c

.


----------



## Hope1964

I really thought I could have expected an answer by now, especially after also emailing it in.

Do we have anyone addressing this issue???


----------



## Chris H.

Hope1964 said:


> I really thought I could have expected an answer by now, especially after also emailing it in.
> 
> Do we have anyone addressing this issue???


Are you getting any emails at all from the board?

Have you checked any possible spam filters?

It could be that your email service provider is blocking them. Try switching the email you signed up with to a new email address if you have another one. That should solve the problem.


----------



## Hope1964

Chris H. said:


> Are you getting any emails at all from the board?
> 
> Have you checked any possible spam filters?
> 
> It could be that your email service provider is blocking them. Try switching the email you signed up with to a new email address if you have another one. That should solve the problem.


Thanks, I will give that a try. I'll let you know tomorrow if it's working or not


----------



## Hope1964

Sigh, still nothing.


----------



## Administrator

Hi there,

Our systems are working ok in terms of sending out email. It's on the receiving end where things are frustrating. A number of internet providers block/throttle incoming email from our mail servers because they think we are spammers (because of the large volume of emails our servers send out on an hourly basis).

It's an issue we CANNOT fix because it is out of our hands. If you find that your email account is not receiving notifications from us or is slow to receive them (by slow, I mean a few days here and there), I would suggest using an email provider like GMAIL, YAHOO and/or HOTMAIL as they are not blocking our incoming email.


----------



## Hope1964

I get notification from my server of every email they ID as spam, and there has not been anything from this site blocked. I am able to identify non spam and have it sent through. I can also get a log of whatever has been blocked. I WAS getting them for a while, then they stopped. It isn't on my end.


----------



## Hope1964

Oh, and I DO get PM notification emails from here.


----------



## 827Aug

Apparently the e-mail notification for subscribed threads is out system wide. We know where the problem seems to be; technical support is working on it. Hopefully this glitch will be fixed soon. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Hope1964

827Aug said:


> Apparently the e-mail notification for subscribed threads is out system wide. We know where the problem seems to be; technical support is working on it. Hopefully this glitch will be fixed soon.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


Yay! Thanks


----------

